# RIP Sgt Kirk Taylor



## TN2IC (31 Dec 2009)

"A soldier is someone who, at one point in his life,wrote a blank check made payable 'to Canada for an amount of 'up to and including my life."


May you rest in peace Kirk I shall always remember you. You always brighten everyones day, even when we"re teaching BMQ. 



Fire mission over.


Ubique!


----------

